# Poll: How Do You Prepare Your Taxes?



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

How _do_ you prepare your taxes?


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

medium rare


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

TurboTax. I had always used H&R Block but switched when Uber offered it for free. Also, I find it easier and better to understand.

I no longer drive for Uber, but I will still use TurboTax because they are able to import my investment account.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Turbo Tax but not the free version offered. I use the _Home and Business_ edition because I have a lot of other things going on and that seems to do the best job at suiting my needs.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Turbo Tax but not the free version offered. I use the _Home and Business_ edition because I have a lot of other things going on and that seems to do the best job at suiting my needs.


Same here been using it for years and if i need a backup copy i know where to get it.


----------

